# Vegetable Stuffed Flank Steak..Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Sep 24, 2002)

VEGETABLE-STUFFED FLANK STEAK 
"1,001 Recipes For People with Diabetes" by Surrey Books 

Serves: 4 

- 1 pound beef flank steak, fat trimmed 
- 1 cup fat-free Italian salad dressing 
- Vegetable Stuffing (recipe follows) 
- Vegetable cooking spray 
- 1 cup reduced-sodium fat-free beef broth 

Pound flank steak with meat mallet until even thickness (scant 3/4 inch thick). Using sharp knife, score steak diagonally in diamond pattern on both sides. Place steak in shallow glass baking dish; pour dressing over. Refrigerate, 
covered, 1-1/2 to 2 hours, turning steak occasionally. 

Remove steak from marinade; reserve marinade. Spread Vegetable stuffing on steak, leaving 2-inch margin along sides. Roll up lengthwise, jelly-roll style; secure edge with wooden picks, or tie with kitchen string. 

Spray large oven-proof skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium-high heat until hot. Add meat and brown on all sides. Add broth to skillet, stirring to dissolve juices from bottom; add reserved marinade. Bake, covered, at 325 degrees until meat thermometer registers 140 degrees (medium) or 160 degrees F. 
(well-done), 30 to 45 minutes. 

----- 

VEGETABLE STUFFING 

Makes about 1-1/2 cups 

- Vegetable cooking spray 
- 8 ounces sliced mushrooms 
- 1/2 cup chopped carrot 
- 1/4 cup thinly sliced celery 
- 1/4 cup thinly sliced green onion and tops 
- 1 garlic clove, minced 
- 1/4 cup unseasoned dry bread crumbs 
- 1-1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning 
- Salt and pepper, to taste 

Spray large skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium heat until hot. Add mushrooms, carrot, celery, green onions, and garlic and saute until tender, about 5 minutes. Stir in bread crumbs and Italian seasoning; season to taste with salt and pepper. Stir over medium heat until bread crumbs are browned, 
2 to 3 minutes. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 281, Fat: 8.8 g, Cholesterol: 49.8, Sodium: 744 mg, Protein: 33.6 g, Carbohydrate: 14.4 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1 Bread, 4 Meat


----------

